# Choice: Sako A7, Tikka, or X-Bolt



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

.
Buying a new rifle this year. Debating between the X-Bolt and Tikka now, or the Sako A7.

Looking for something really light and in .300WSM.

I saw an article in Guns & Ammo, I think that said the Sako A7 weight like 5 1/2 lbs or 6lbs. But on their website it says 6 1/2lbs.

If the Sako A7 is indeed 5 1/2lbs I'm really interested in it.

But if it's not, then I'm probably looking at the Tika or X-Bolt from Browning.

Does anyone know the exact weight of these 3 guns in .300WSM?

Does anyone know anything about the X-Bolt?

How much better are the improvements of the X-Bolt over the A-Bolt.

.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Far and away the lightest rifle I have ever owned is my LH Tikka T3 Lite in 243. Never weighed it, but I would be surprised if it's much over 7lbs with scope, sling, and 4 rounds. It's an absolute joy to carry and delivers consistent MOA or better accuracy. It's my go-to walk around coyote rifle.

I recently handled the same rifle in 300 Magnum and was utterly surprised to discover it was as light as my 243. I'm not recoil sensitive, but I bet shooting that 300 Mag from the bench borders on a religious experience!...


----------



## beartooth (Feb 18, 2007)

Tikka is a very light and handy rifle and I really like the Sako because it really is a fine rifle and is in my opinion has a better receiver and bolt group. I own a Tikka in 7mmRem mag and two Sako custom TRG's and a Sako hunter. Don't get me wrong they all shoot and you will like either the Tikka or Sako and they will satisfy you in accuracy and fit and finish for the money spent.


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

I own a T3 in 300wsm, and it did kick pretty hard until put on a Limbsaver recoil pad and it took care of the problem. Great gun, more accurate than I can shoot, very smooth bolt and light enough to carry around the field all day with no problem. Top it with a quality scope and you're good to go.


----------

